# Black mouth just behind lower teeth



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

My apricot poodle had black spots on her tongue, but my black and silver poodle, their gums are 85-95 percent black.
I know that you did not ask this, but if your babies still have good hearts and bloodwork, I would reconsider doing the dentals - if there teeth are dirty, and they have periodontal disease, then they probably have pain, infections, and loose teeth - it would be the kindest and healthiest thing to take care of them now if their health can tolerate it.


----------



## homemadehitshow (Jul 8, 2015)

One's health is not strong enough. He has a weakish heart and they won't even do it without extensive other tests before hand. We honestly can't afford it. We just don't believe that the stress of the whole thing would be good for them.


----------

